# Stage presence. Do we have it?



## lilpendragon (May 4, 2010)

We just got through with a show at Rhino's in Bloomington Indiana on Saturday, it was a great show and we had 98 people in attendance. We actually got a slow motion mosh pit going in a few songs. This is a video from the show and I was wanting to know what you think of our stage presence. If it needs improving, if it is fine..etc. Feel free to drop any questions or other comments. Thanks, and sorry about the sound quality in advance.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 4, 2010)

No I think that'll bout do it.

I always tell people to just be comfortable with what your playing and then feel it out, if your having fun playing what your playing it'll show and the audience will respond.

Forced stage presence ends up looking forced.

So just have fun with it!


----------



## Demiurge (May 4, 2010)

Really couldn't make out any of the particulars in the music but judging by the vibe, I think you guys did about as much as you could. It's not like you can run and jump around on stage playing music with a heavy, doomy groove. 

Maybe a bit too much headbanging- the bassist seemed like he was keeping time with his head.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 4, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> Maybe a bit too much headbanging- the bassist seemed like he was keeping time with his head.



Lmao I noticed that.


----------



## JohnIce (May 5, 2010)

Not bad. I like that you and the bass player share the same haircut  My only complaint is that the bass player turns away from the audience too much. It's a matter of opinion, but to me facing the drummer or your amp or whatever is a huge no-no when playing live. It looks unsecure and it's alienating the audience, which is the opposite of what you want to do.

During band practice, my band always lines up as we would on stage, and practice looking forward and _listening_ to each other rather than having to look. This includes not looking down on your instrument too, btw. It's necessary sometimes of course, but the less you do it the more professional you'll look onstage.


----------



## thesimo (May 5, 2010)

you did ok for the song i thought. cant really do a Parkway Drive on a slow song


----------



## jymellis (May 5, 2010)

i like it, come play cinci and ill give you a better opinion. oh and ill go ahead and turn the slow motion pit into a bleeding frenzy


----------



## synrgy (May 5, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> During band practice, my band always lines up as we would on stage, and practice looking forward and _listening_ to each other rather than having to look. This includes not looking down on your instrument too, btw. It's necessary sometimes of course, but the less you do it the more professional you'll look onstage.



Good advice. One of my old bands used to set up the same way during practice. My current band probably would, but we haven't had aspirations to play any shows in almost 2 years.


----------



## avenger (May 6, 2010)

WTF were the people in the crowd doing? Like slow mo ninja shit holy hell.


----------



## Fzau (May 6, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> During band practice, my band always lines up as we would on stage, and practice looking forward and _listening_ to each other rather than having to look. This includes not looking down on your instrument too, btw. It's necessary sometimes of course, but the less you do it the more professional you'll look onstage.


 
This is how it's done IMO 

To OP, it wasn't bad at all 

I'm a bit concerned with stage presence myself actually, but the other way around. 
Even though I've never actually played a gig.. I tend to go rather crazy when I play guitar, let alone when doing vocals haha 
But that's not a bad thing I guess, I'm just having fun!


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 6, 2010)

Amount of stage presence for me is all about how the crowd is. Ive had shows where we just stood and played as cleanly as possible, and a week later at a different town i was grabbing crowd members.


----------



## lilpendragon (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's actually really helpful  haha. Here is another one from the same night. This one is a cover of Aquarian by Sleep.


----------



## McKay (May 7, 2010)

You don't look like you're having much fun. Facial expressions are important, but don't force it.

Be the music.


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2010)

Just judging from the first clip, I'm getting some Kyuss vibes , cool stuff 
I think when you're playing a genre like that, you rely first and foremost on creating an atmosphere with the music.
You could stand still and sludge/doom is still going to kick your fucking ass.
Looks like you guys really get into it, which is the icing on the cake


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2010)

Yup, totally acceptable.


----------



## Leuchty (May 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Not bad. I like that you and the bass player share the same haircut  My only complaint is that the bass player turns away from the audience too much. It's a matter of opinion, but to me facing the drummer or your amp or whatever is a huge no-no when playing live. It looks unsecure and it's alienating the audience, which is the opposite of what you want to do.
> 
> During band practice, my band always lines up as we would on stage, and practice looking forward and _listening_ to each other rather than having to look. This includes not looking down on your instrument too, btw. It's necessary sometimes of course, but the less you do it the more professional you'll look onstage.


 

This is EXACTLY what I was thinking. I always think if members "watch" the others than they are not comfortable with the song OR they don't know the song.

Listening and understanding how the other members operate is key.

Otherwise not bad man.


----------



## shaunduane (May 9, 2010)

Haha, no way! My band played with you guys not to long ago in Vincennes at Intersect. I think you guys did fine.


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 9, 2010)

You guys did fine.

Really, don't ask. Just have fun.
I make the dumbest faces ever when I'm not headbanging my neck off to the blasting bits in our songs and I have yet to play a show but my friends that come to watch certainly have reactions I'm totally pumped to see on stranger's faces.


----------



## Nightcrawler (May 10, 2010)

You're on stage to do one thing: play the best you can. If the music takes you and you feel like rocking out, then do it. But forcing it is corny and the audience can pick up on that. That said, I like your sound.


----------



## Bribanez (May 13, 2010)

That was killer. Other than the way long intro, lol! I got a buddy who looks like his feet are nailed to the stage the whole set. You guys did great! They really want you to know the name of the club, too, huh?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 13, 2010)

Fucking awesome man, your bassist looks a little uninclined to headbanging but once he starts looking more natural when he does it it should look cool.

Very cool music man, I thought people had forgotten about doom!


----------



## JohnIce (May 13, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> You guys did fine.
> 
> Really, don't ask. Just have fun.
> I make the dumbest faces ever when I'm not headbanging my neck off to the blasting bits in our songs and I have yet to play a show but my friends that come to watch certainly have reactions I'm totally pumped to see on stranger's faces.


 
Not sure I agree with that... I say: do ask! Asking and learning from other musicians, especially those more experienced than you, will give you better knowledge and quicker progress, as opposed to learning from trial and error, and perhaps keeping on making mistakes without thinking about them.

Just because you conciously try to get better doesn't mean you're not having fun  Be humble and willing to improve, that's always the best way to do anything in my opinion!


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 24, 2010)

I don't agree at all with the "no looking at each other on stage" comments. You are playing together, not alone. Especially with more groove driven music like this you guys should just rock it natural. I have seen the vast majority of pro-bassists/musicians have that connection with the drummer on stage and have never found it to look unprofessional at all. That's the #1 reason the bassist almost always is positioned on the high-hat side of the kit. 

Keep up the good work guys it's sounding great!


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (May 25, 2010)

God, I love shit like this! I agree with the poster above me, I think if you're going to play groove/doom/stoner/sludge it pretty much fits to not give a fuck about your stage presence and just focus on jamming out like you're at band practice or something. I'd rather see a band that sounds awesome and look comfortable playing with each other than a bunch of douchebags worried about spinning their guitars around and doing backflips off of the drum kit...unless that band is Van Halen. You dudes looked really relaxed, I'd definitely say you had stage presence. I think as long as you feel confident about how you sound and how you play you can't fuck it up.
Excellent job!


----------

